# Arrival time for overnighting on Marine Parade ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're planned to overnight on Marine Parade Dover in early April - something we've not done before. Sounds a daft question but we're not sure what time to arrive. If we get there in mid -afternoon are we likely to be moved on ? If we get there later is there a chance there'll be no room ?

We're not sailing until 10am next day.

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Not a daft question as I have had simular thoughts myself for our trip in July, so I am interested in any response to this.

Richard..


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

As has been suggested elsewhere on this site Grizzly, much better to stay on the safer and quieter, well sign posted Canterbury Old Dover Road, Park and Ride. From there it is a straight run to the docks down the A2-journey time app 20 minutes.

Parking charges on the Dover seafront are up to 2 hrs £1, up to 5 hours £2.20, all day £4.00. If still planning to park on the Dover seafront, don't try negotiating the first turning left from the roundabout with an M/C. I can only just get my Peugeot 807 through there! 

In Canterbury, for the parking charge of £2 you can get on the wheelchair friendly Park and Ride buses into the city centre (app 7 minutes) with up to 6 passengers as many times as you want! The P & R buses drop you right in the main shopping area of the city, just minutes walk away from the cathedral. McDonalds is just round the corner from where the buses stop. 

There is a very good, reasonably priced eating place, right next door to the Park and Ride-The Old Gate Inn. There is a water supply and dumping station on the designated motorcaravan part of the Car Park. 

Arrival time is anytime before the last bus leaves to go into the city which is 8.30pm. With a validated ticket a vehicle can leave the site at any time during the 24 hours.

If only all towns and cities in the UK had these facilities!

Hope this helps.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As long as you buy the required ticket, you can stay there however long you like. I think parking after 6pm is free, but check the signs. There are larger bays at the marina end of Marine Parade (furthest away from the docks).

As Invicta says, drive along the main drag away from the docks (sea to your left), don't take the first left, but the second, where access is easier.

Last summer, I saw a couple of MHs parking in the car park of the marina, just beyond Marine Parade. Just a thought.

And >> HERE << is a picture of our van last August on this very Marine Parade. I think we got there at around 4pm.

Gerald


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

The last time I looked, the larger parking bays at the Western Docks end of the seafront were designated coach parking bays on one side of the road. I wouldn't try to get into the Marina to park. I don't think you would be very popular with the boat owners who pay mooring charges to be there! 

The De Bradelei Wharf that is situated behind the Churchill hotel, offers factory outlet shopping. it is open 7 days a week, with a range of designer clothes, homeware and gift outlets offering discount prices, the complex also has a relaxing Waves coffee bar.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Invicta said:


> The last time I looked, the larger parking bays at the Western Docks end of the seafront were designated coach parking bays on one side of the road.


  Ah, I seem to recall that now. Oops :roll:

Gerald


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

We stopped at the marina car park on the left as you drive to the now defunct hover port. Cost was £8 for 24 hrs. 

Dave

656


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks everyone. I must say the Canterbury Park and Ride looks just the job. We are a bit concerned however that the city web site does not mention overnighting . It seems rather the opposite in fact:
Quote:

_Minibuses and Motor Caravans in Canterbury
Drivers of motor caravans wishing to visit the City Centre may park in a reserved area at New Dover Road Park & Ride car park to use the Park and Ride service. Minibuses and motor caravans and not exceeding 5.5metres (18'0") may park during the day in St Radigund's Car Park or in Kingsmead Coach Park which has a free toilet drop and water point.

Larger vehicles may only use Kingsmead Coach Park . Some city centre car parks are fitted with height barriers at 2.4metres (8'0"). Drivers with camper vans or caravans must not try to enter these car parks.

The Canterbury Camping and Caravan Park is in Bekesbourne Lane, just off the A 257 Littlebourne Road, about two miles east of the city centre. This is a high quality site run by the Camping and Caravanning Club with full camping and sanitary facilities._

Does the Canterbury to Dover road get heavy traffic or jams in the morning ? We are paranoid about being late anywhere and my ideal overnighting place would be slightly to the left of the ferry loading ramp with a man geared up to knock on our door well before loading.

G


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

Irrespective of time of year we always stay overnight on the front overlooking the shingle beach and ferry harbour at Dover, despite an acute road camber. We have seen as many as 15 MHs nose to tale along the road. The parking bays are quite adequate for us at 6+ metres.
We specifically choose early departures from Dover and late departures fron France which enables us to get a nights sleep before continuing enroute.
As I recall the parking ticket hours are from 0800 to 1900. The area is patrolled by police both in Panda cars and on occassion by a policeman cabable of walking. We have never experienced any difficulties or felt unsafe. As your departure is 1000hrs you could vacate the front at 0800 and enter the docks to await your ferry?
Interestingly enough, unlike many, we have never done the same at Calais or Bologne as we do prefer Dover!

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

I omitted to say that we will be travelling down on the 16.04.07 for the Sea France departure at 0815 on 17.04.07 and will once again stay overnight on the Marina front.

Ron


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Invicta, your suggestion of Canterbury P & R sounds fine, as Grizzly mentions can you confirm it's OK for overnighting


Thanks



Andrew


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

Overnight at Marine Parade does not have any problems regarding time of arrival.Try and park at the top end of the Parade beside the toilets if not,where ever you can.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been in full discussions with officers of Canterbury City Council about M/C parking at the Old Dover Road Park and Ride (ODRP&R) site. In fact there are some publicity photos somewhere showing yours truly sitting at the Old Dover Road Park and Ride on my electric disability scooter outside my Fourwinds Siesta which is 26.5" in length!

Canterbury City Council are welll aware that M/Cs park overnight there overnight. There is one lady in a rather old Merc who is always there whenever I go. I think she is more or less a permanet resident! Perhaps some of you may have seen her. 

Can I ask Grizzly where did you download the info about vehicles being no more that 18' in length not being able to use the OLD P & R? 

I am meeting with an officer from CCC at our next meeting of Mobilise where he will be addressing issues of local parking. I will check again with him then about overnight parking and length of vehicles that can use the ODRP&R. Meanwhile traffic from Canterbury to Dover is not usually heavy, unless there is 'Operation Stack' when there is a knock on effect on all East Kent Roads. Going the other way is a totally different matter during rush hours-AVOID! !


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Invicta said:


> Can I ask Grizzly where did you download the info about vehicles being no more that 18' in length not being able to use the OLD P & R?
> 
> !


About halfway down the page ( Minibuses and motorcaravans in Canterbury) on this site :

http://www.canterbury.gov.uk/buildpage.php?id=1571

Thanks for efforts to clarify the parking regs there. It sound an ideal place though we might check out Dover Marine Parade first.

G


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Grizzly, I have re read this again;

_Drivers of motor caravans wishing to visit the City Centre may park in a reserved area at New Dover Road Park & Ride car park to use the Park and Ride service. Minibuses and motor caravans and not exceeding 5.5metres (18'0") may park during the day in St Radigund's Car Park or in Kingsmead Coach Park which has a free toilet drop and water point._

and seen there is a full stop between 'to use the Park and Ride service' and 'Minibuses and motorcaravans and not exceeding 5.5 metres-------!

so there is our answer! Day time parking only in the St Radigund's Car Park or Kingsmead Coach Park. No mention of day time only parking at the New Dover Road Park and Ride or length of vehicles as far as I can see! Please note on some information it states 'Old Dover Road Park and Ride' and on others 'New Dover Road Park and Ride'. It is the same car park. It is situated at the top of both these roads-confusing eh?!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Strange-this has shown up as a recent thread-last Post July 07!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tel
I split out a new enquiry from it earlier - may have crossed with you looking at the index!


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

We know lots on here know this information, but here goes - there are two parking options in Canterbury. The Dover Road park and ride you can park for up two nights designated motorhome area it's now £2.50 per night including bus into town. Toilets at the ticket office. 

Lots of Italians drive out after two nights drive round and go back in for another £2.50 worth. We were there earlier this month and twenty one Italian vans had a group meet.

We use it quite a lot when visiting relatives.

It's closed on Sundays, you can get out but not in but as has been said before on here if it's locked you can park on the exit road and you still have access t the water toilet drop facilities.

You can also drive in empty waste and toilet and fill water tank for free you just drive back out after you've finished - no charge.

The Kingsmead Coach park is £10 for 24 hours or £5 for twelve with toilet facilities. This one is handy for shopping and is a short walk into Canterbury through the short stay St Radigans car park alongside the river.


----------

